# Hurricanes??



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, I've planned/modded/dreamed of this 7 nites on the beach in Destin with my family. And NOW!







tropical depression(yet to be named Arlene) is raisin up a rukus in the gulf. we're supposed to leave this Friday. OH well, we'll just have to wait and see. 
Great thing about Rv'ing and having a tt, is that we can easily change our plans. We may find ANOTHER beach. hahah!







on the east coast, further, but hey, it is a "travel trailer". 
You all keep your Outback fingers crossed for us,








Just in case we need to bail out and go to the east coast. I'm open to some good beach camping suggestions. I'd really miss staying at camping on the gulf, but hey, I want a week of vacation and fun, not wind and problems.
Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

It isn't looking good according to the Weather Channel. Heavy rain from the Keys to La. Nice that you are being flexible, but I agree that a vacation you have planned for months that is washed out is a bummer. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Maybe with all that rain you could run outside with a sudsey bucket and a mop and clean the trailer. Just a suggestion...

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There ya go again Reverie. Always looking on the positive side







I like that!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey mark, i know it would be a much longer drive.
but if its gets bad in destin. drive to ft desoto in tampa.
if you dont like that park . i'll give you your money back.
its that nice...


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Mark,

I am sure you have probably seen this. However here you go.

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIASP...ml/091438.shtml

This is the strike probabilities from the National Hurricane Center in Miami. This is what municipalities use when they make decisions to evacuate. I live by this website during the summer. I keep my boat on the Chesapeake in a flood prone area and we use this to determine when to pull the boats.

Good luck this weekend and I hope you do have a good trip!

Tim


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi I was in your shoes twice last year. We had reservations for Fort Wilderness over Labor Day and Francis hit.







We rescheduled for a few weeks later and Jeanne hit.







We ended up going to Fort Wilderness in October. We did go camping after the storm, but in our drive way until power was back on. Both times Fort Wilderness closed. Call the campground and see what they say. Being on the gulf, I would think that it would close.

It will all work out in end, with a few minor changes.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, this Hurricane is coming to a town near you...


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, it has not grown to a hurricane status and they don't expect it to. However, it is supposed to be a LARGE amount of rain. A couple of inches is fine, but if it's gonna be a HUGE DELUGE







, then we'll cancel. Should we cancel, we're actually thinking of heading west, maybe out to South Dakota? Never been there. dunno, I guess wherever the pavement leads us.
It's just so disappointing. We had all these plans. We could "make it work", but vacations are no fun if you just get by. 
So, we're aiming for the fun..wherever we land.
If anyone gets any word about when the rain might END in the Destin panhadle area, please post it.
Thanks Outbackers,
Mark


----------

